# Help choosing a good CC 9mm



## Merlin gp100 (Oct 10, 2010)

Hi all. New to the forum and I know there have been tons of opinions on great 9mm guns. I am looking for input on what would be the best 9mm for CC. I want to go with something that's small enough to conceal REALLY well but is still good for shooting a lot at the range.

I've been thinking about the glock 26, khar pm9, and kel tec pf9 (simply for it's concealability but I've heard these aren't too fun to shoot). I'm definitely open to others though. For me, the priorities are:
1) very concealable
2) durable/comfortable enough for frequent range use
3) price

Anyhow, I'd love to get some opinions from those of you that have already solved this problem. Thanks!


----------



## Fdesantis3 (Jul 3, 2010)

I own the Kahr MK9 which is the same frame as the PM9 but in steel. The heavier frame makes it easier to shoot, though in my opinion it's a pure self defense gun. I would not want to use my MK9 as my primary range gun. It's very concealable though it's only got a 6+1 capacity. 

The glock g26 is a .40 cal. I think you mean the g19 which is the compact glock in 9mm. You simply can't go wrong with a glock. Reliable, concealable, high capacity and economically priced. 

I would add two more to your list, both with similar footprints to the g19. The kahr being disticly smaller. Those two are the sig p239 and the cz p-01. I own both and am pleased with both. The cz is quite possibly the most comfortable handgun I own and very accurate. The sig is a great choice too, and as a single stack is marginally more concealable. 

I can't speak to the kel-tek, but this is a list of highly effective handguns. The final choice should be made by test firing all of them and figuring out which one feels best to you. Good luck.


----------



## Fdesantis3 (Jul 3, 2010)

Sorry about my mistake on the glock. It's late and I confused the g26 wig the g23. My bad. I've shot the g26 but don't own one. It's comparable to the kahr in terms of concealability. Both have a bit of snap being a polymer frame but it just takes getting used to. I prefer the MK9 to both the g26 and the pm9 but all thre are excellent choices in sub-compacts. Sorry again for my misunderstanding on my earlier post.


----------



## samurai (Jul 8, 2010)

You might want to also consider a M&P 9c. It is not much larger than a 26, carries 12 rounds and has changeable back straps to adjust to the size of your hand. I made this swap and am very happy with the results both at the range and carrying.


----------



## Kharuger (Jun 19, 2010)

There's nothing new in what I'm going to say here... But... You're asking for what a lot of companies are trying to perfect... the smallest possible reliable workhorse 9mm that's still nearly comfortable to shoot. It's a tough nut to crack. From what I've gathered reading many forums, for those criteria the Kahr PM9 seems to have the most enthusiastic supporters. But, face it, many many FREQUENT shooters (who also CCW) own bigger, heavier range guns... and smaller, lighter carry guns... And they're not the same... for good practical reasons. There are scientific/material limitations. So I predict you might end up with at least two 9MM's.


----------



## MitchellB (Aug 14, 2010)

I chose a PF9 and it has been very dependable. It gets carried more than any of my guns due to its small size. I polished the feed ramp, took it apart to clean it and lubed it before I ever fired the first round through it. I think that is the biggest problem with these little guns, is they sometimes just need a little final spit and polish before going into service. There is also a Kel-Tec forum that has a lot of useful user feedback and tips.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Fdesantis3 said:


> I own the Kahr MK9 which is the same frame as the PM9 but in steel. The heavier frame makes it easier to shoot, though in my opinion it's a pure self defense gun. I would not want to use my MK9 as my primary range gun. It's very concealable though it's only got a 6+1 capacity.
> *The Kahr is a great choice The PM 9 is a fine weapon The CW9 is a tad larger, Polymer and a couple hundred less. A fine gun!*
> 
> The glock g26 is a .40 cal.
> ...


Get the size you like best for your intended purpose. Pick a price range and get the best gun you can afford. Good luck and enjoy

RCG


----------



## bayhawk2 (Sep 25, 2010)

The new and improved conceal carry weapons are thin and lightweight.The old ones are more bulky and heavier than the new ones.Those made within the past 6 months to a year are the ones I've been eyeing.Seems most manufacturers are seeing the conceal carry boom and are meeting those needs.


----------



## SigP229R (Jun 1, 2007)

*One must bear in mind tho that most of the ones made nowdays are mostly polymer frame and if you don't like poly frame this is not the answer. I have a Sig P6 which is a fairly small 9 and easily concealed and makes a nice carry gun. I for the most part tho carry my P229R. Lots of places you can find the P6/P225's used but in good condition for three to four hundred dollars. However what you get should be whatever you are the most accurate and comfortable with in the end. I would try to find a range that rents and try several before making a final choice, after all if your life is going to depend on it you should be accurate and comfortable with it.*


----------



## Desertrat (Apr 26, 2007)

+1 on the Glock 19.


----------



## l8nitebreakfast (Oct 14, 2010)

Fdesantis3 said:


> I own the Kahr MK9 which is the same frame as the PM9 but in steel. The heavier frame makes it easier to shoot, though in my opinion it's a pure self defense gun. I would not want to use my MK9 as my primary range gun. It's very concealable though it's only got a 6+1 capacity.
> 
> The glock g26 is a .40 cal. I think you mean the g19 which is the compact glock in 9mm. You simply can't go wrong with a glock. Reliable, concealable, high capacity and economically priced.
> 
> ...


The glock 26 is a 9mm not a .40 cal and is a sub compact. The 19 is the compact glock 9mm. Sub-compact glock .40 cal is the glock 27


----------



## Stick Man (Oct 19, 2010)

Ive owned some kel-tek's and they we're no fun to shoot. I just bought a Springfield Armory XD9sc and really like the way it feels. Sweet little gun it is.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

If you are seriously considering the G-26, you should also check out the XD9 subcompact. It is almost identical in size, is of equal or better quality, and can often be found for $50 or more less money. This size double-stack 9mm is about as small as you can go and still have an enjoyable range gun. 

The Kahrs are great pistols, and the all steel models like the MK series and the K series are great carry guns and not bad for range guns, but they will tire you out a bit, if you like to shoot a lot of rounds.

In my opinion, the G-19 size handguns are the best compromise between CCW and range pistol.


----------



## stickhauler (May 19, 2009)

Another excellent choice if you like polymer frames is the Ruger SR9-C. It's small enough to conceal easily, recoil is very manageable, and they're very accurate shooters. I carry one as my current go-to option for concealed carry. I do alternate between it and a Glock 22 and a XD-9 full sized (and even occasionally in cooler weather a 1911).


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

*Kel Tec video review*

This is an excellent review by Nutnfancy (video). It is a 3 parter, so leave yourself some time:

YouTube - Kel-Tec PF-9: "Daily Carry Handgun" Pt 1 by Nutnfancy


----------



## Merlin gp100 (Oct 10, 2010)

Great posts guys all great suggestions. I tried a handful of the ones suggested and really felt most comfortable shooting the glock. As posted earlier I can see ultimately ending up with a range gun and a carry gun. But for now this one will meet my needs. Thanks again!


----------

